# Antler Mounting Help



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Long, sort of sad story, with a "I should have known better" ending....lesson learned.

In 2008 & 2009 I got the chance to hunt a buddy's place and take 3 nice bucks (1 small 10pt, and 2 good 8pts). He had a taxidermist friend who owed him a few favors and said that he would get the skulls european mount ready, all I'd have to do is attach them to a plaque. Long story short, the guy flaked out, and left the skulls and antlers to sun bleach for the last 2-3 years and I just now got them back, only to find the skulls in not-so-good shape and the antlers in need of some restoring.

I was condsidering trying to restore and finish the european mounts myself, but I'm afraid the skulls are too far gone to be helped (two of the three have broken nose bones, one is missing teeth). So now I'm toying with the idea of doing antler mounts (plaque with felt coverings).

Does anyone have any particular kit they recommend, OR, do they know of a local place where I can buy wood plaques for them? I can get felt at a fabric store and I can probably figure out a way to make the skull base plate myself.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. I can post pics later tonight if anyone is interested in seeing them.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I would encourage you to take them to a taxidermist and let them physically see them. I am amazed at what they can "fix" these days. I have used cooper and vanderpool and they are both really good. They also might be a good source of materials for a DIY project if you still want to go that route.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

will a taxidermist touch something without the proper tags? they're from 2008 & 2009 in TX and the guy who had them destroyed the tags.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*mounts*

you may have thought of this but why don`t you buy the plastic skulls and mount the horns on them?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Will post a picture when I get home. You can definately restore the antlers eaisly. If the skull is that bad, your only option would be to mount and felt it, or to do a reproduction "plastic" skull with your antlers.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

You could always try one of those Iron Buck Mounting Kits, they look pretty cool.

Google Search for "Iron Buck".


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of one mounted on a reproduction skull.

It isn't completely finished, but will give you an idea.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

as you can see... the antlers have been refinished also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chad (bchadcherry) is the way to go. He does some of the best work around and his prices are great. He is doing one for me right now that didn't get done right the first time by someone else. He will be getting will my work in the future.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

bchadcherry, did you restore the antlers yourself? if so, how? i like the reproduction skull, but would be worried about how it looks (fake, cheesy, etc). I don't like the Iron Buck idea, takes away from the natural beauty of the animal and the mount. Thanks for the help folks. I'll give Chad a call too and see what he can do for me.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a pic of each of the skulls/antlers I'm trying to restore. They're not in TERRIBLE shape, and a professional probably wouldn't have much trouble fixing them, so I may have to go that route on the two 8 points, but I don't have $100's of dollars to spend on this project.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes I restored the antlers, Numerous ways, stain or certain paints can be used, drop me a line, come by and see repro skull, it actually looks pretty good


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

wow, I'm a little slow on the uptake...just realized that bchadcherry is the "chad" everyone is telling me to go see haha, didn't mean to blatantly ask for your trade secrets in a public forum. sorry bud. i'll try and make a trip to see ya, and bring the skulls so maybe you could give me an estimate.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Give me a call, we will figure something out!


----------

